# Job + Grad School + PE + family..too ambitious?



## utoots21 (Dec 9, 2009)

I got a full-time job, registered for two grad (2) courses (environmental and construction courses) in both Spring 10 and Fall 10 semesters (required to be half-time to get tuition reimbursement from my job) and plan to take the PE Exam in April '10.

On a side note, I'm married with a two-year old and expecting another sometime in July or August. Wifey's not working, but plans to go to grad school once I'm done with my career goals (master's and PE). In the meantime shes working full-time at home caring for our little one (s) which probably deserves double my salary =D.

Do you recommend PE exam in April '10 or October '10. Note that the extra addition(s) will play a critical role in time management and may push me over the brink.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 9, 2009)

utoots21 said:


> I got a full-time job, registered for two grad (2) courses (environmental and construction courses) in both Spring 10 and Fall 10 semesters (required to be half-time to get tuition reimbursement from my job) and plan to take the PE Exam in April '10.
> On a side note, I'm married with a two-year old and expecting another sometime in July or August. Wifey's not working, but plans to go to grad school once I'm done with my career goals (master's and PE). In the meantime shes working full-time at home caring for our little one (s) which probably deserves double my salary =D.
> 
> Do you recommend PE exam in April '10 or October '10. Note that the extra addition(s) will play a critical role in time management and may push me over the brink.


I recommend finishing your masters, then taking the PE. There is no way you are going to be able to devote enough time to studying for the PE while you are taking night classes after work. I know because I did the same thing. Just schedule your test for the nearest one after your graduation date (if you graduate in May, take that October; if you graduate in December, take the next April). That should leave you plenty of time to study for the exam, you will already be in study mode from your masters classes, and you won't delay your wife's plans much more than with just your masters.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 9, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> utoots21 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a full-time job, registered for two grad (2) courses (environmental and construction courses) in both Spring 10 and Fall 10 semesters (required to be half-time to get tuition reimbursement from my job) and plan to take the PE Exam in April '10.
> ...


Agreed. When I took the PE, I was balancing a job + family (2 kids) + PE + my wife was in school getting her second bachelors. Having someone else in school at this time was almost over the top, I don't think I would have been able to pull it off if I was the one in school.


----------



## utoots21 (Dec 9, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> utoots21 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a full-time job, registered for two grad (2) courses (environmental and construction courses) in both Spring 10 and Fall 10 semesters (required to be half-time to get tuition reimbursement from my job) and plan to take the PE Exam in April '10.
> ...



When you did the same thing, did you pass/fail the PE/grad courses? I work for a government agency and I might be too late to apply for a promotional position requiring a PE if I wait till after my Master's. That might make my situation a little clearer.


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm working on my masters as well, in EE, and my program is very difficult. I studied for the PE and just took it. I don't think I passed, but if you're smarter than me I think you could pull it off. Just plan on being very very stressed. YMMV.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 9, 2009)

utoots21 said:


> When you did the same thing, did you pass/fail the PE/grad courses? I work for a government agency and I might be too late to apply for a promotional position requiring a PE if I wait till after my Master's. That might make my situation a little clearer.


I got a 4.0 cumulative GPA and passed the PE on my first try.

Admittedly, my situation is different than your for the following reasons:

1. I'm single.

2. My masters was an MEM, not an MS in an engineering field.

3. I didn't need either the masters or the PE for my job.


----------



## utoots21 (Dec 9, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> I'm working on my masters as well, in EE, and my program is very difficult. I studied for the PE and just took it. I don't think I passed, but if you're smarter than me I think you could pull it off. Just plan on being very very stressed. YMMV.


Thanks for the advice man. I'll take it in October, not April, at least I'll have a couple months in the summer to study. I guess I'll just have to play it by ear. I hope you passed your PE and good luck.


----------



## utoots21 (Dec 9, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> utoots21 said:
> 
> 
> > When you did the same thing, did you pass/fail the PE/grad courses? I work for a government agency and I might be too late to apply for a promotional position requiring a PE if I wait till after my Master's. That might make my situation a little clearer.
> ...


Good job! I might be trying to push myself to get this over with because believe me, I just want to EXHALE and focus on other things, otherwise I'll never get to it.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Dec 29, 2009)

The other consideration is the changes in the PE requirements and testing, I would take a look and see if you need to get and application in under the old rules, you can site for the test with minimal study and then go back and take it seriously.

I messed up and did not realize that California was going to require a seismic and survey test the year after I got my masters, had I known I would have take the PE the year before.


----------

